# Soy



## Mudge (Jun 13, 2003)

We all remember this fad of the 80s.

some info on soy: taken from http://www.westonaprice.org

Myth: Use of soy as a food dates back many thousands of years.

Truth: Soy was first used as a food during the late Chou dynasty (1134-246 BC), only after the Chinese learned to ferment soy beans to make foods like tempeh, natto and tamari. 

Myth: Asians consume large amounts of soy foods. 

Truth: Average consumption of soy foods in Japan and China is 10 grams (about 2 teaspoons) per day. Asians consume soy foods in small amounts as a condiment, and not as a replacement for animal foods. 

Myth: Modern soy foods confer the same health benefits as traditionally fermented soy foods. 

Truth: Most modern soy foods are not fermented to neutralize toxins in soybeans, and are processed in a way that denatures proteins and increases levels of carcinogens. 

Myth: Soy foods provide complete protein. 

Truth: Like all legumes, soy beans are deficient in sulfur-containing amino acids methionine and cystine. In addition, modern processing denatures fragile lysine. 

Myth: Fermented soy foods can provide vitamin B12 in vegetarian diets. 

Truth: The compound that resembles vitamin B12 in soy cannot be used by the human body; in fact, soy foods cause the body to require more B12 

Myth: Soy formula is safe for infants. 

Truth: Soy foods contain trypsin inhibitors that inhibit protein digestion and affect pancreatic function. In test animals, diets high in trypsin inhibitors led to stunted growth and pancreatic disorders. Soy foods increase the body???s requirement for vitamin D, needed for strong bones and normal growth. Phytic acid in soy foods results in reduced bioavailabilty of iron and zinc which are required for the health and development of the brain and nervous system. Soy also lacks cholesterol, likewise essential for the development of the brain and nervous system. Megadoses of phytoestrogens in soy formula have been implicated in the current trend toward increasingly premature sexual development in girls and delayed or retarded sexual development in boys. 

Myth: Soy foods can prevent osteoporosis. 

Truth: Soy foods can cause deficiencies in calcium and vitamin D, both needed for healthy bones. Calcium from bone broths and vitamin D from seafood, lard and organ meats prevent osteoporosis in Asian countries???not soy foods. 

Myth: Modern soy foods protect against many types of cancer. 

Truth: A British government report concluded that there is little evidence that soy foods protect against breast cancer or any other forms of cancer. In fact, soy foods may result in an increased risk of cancer. 

Myth: Soy foods protect against heart disease. 

Truth: In some people, consumption of soy foods will lower cholesterol, but there is no evidence that lowering cholesterol improves one???s risk of having heart disease. 

Myth: Soy estrogens (isoflavones) are good for you. 

Truth: Soy isoflavones are phyto-endocrine disrupters. At dietary levels, they can prevent ovulation and stimulate the growth of cancer cells. Eating as little as 30 grams (about 4 tablespoons) of soy per day can result in hypothyroidism with symptoms of lethargy, constipation, weight gain and fatigue. 

Myth: Soy foods are safe and beneficial for women to use in their postmenopausal years. 

Truth: Soy foods can stimulate the growth of estrogen-dependent tumors and cause thyroid problems. Low thyroid function is associated with difficulties in menopause. 

Myth: Phytoestrogens in soy foods can enhance mental ability. 

Truth: A recent study found that women with the highest levels of estrogen in their blood had the lowest levels of cognitive function; In Japanese Americans tofu consumption in mid-life is associated with the occurrence of Alzheimer???s disease in later life. 

Myth: Soy isoflavones and soy protein isolate have GRAS (Generally Recognized as Safe) status. 

Truth: Archer Daniels Midland (ADM) recently withdrew its application to the FDA for GRAS status for soy isoflavones following an outpouring of protest from the scientific community. The FDA never approved GRAS status for soy protein isolate because of concern regarding the presence of toxins and carcinogens in processed soy. 

Myth: Soy foods are good for your sex life. 

Truth: Numerous animal studies show that soy foods cause infertility in animals. Soy consumption enhances hair growth in middle-aged men, indicating lowered testosterone levels. Japanese housewives feed tofu to their husbands frequently when they want to reduce his virility. 

Myth: Soy beans are good for the environment. 

Truth: Most soy beans grown in the US are genetically engineered to allow farmers to use large amounts of herbicides. 

Myth: Soy beans are good for developing nations. 

Truth: In third world countries, soybeans replace traditional crops and transfer the value-added of processing from the local population to multinational corporations.


----------



## kuso (Jan 12, 2004)

I`m not going to get into this all again, but just point out two things.

Natto is Japanese, not Chinese. And the average Japanese would consume way more than 2 teaspoons a day....way way more.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`m not going to get into this all again,


No, please don't


----------



## kuso (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No, please don't


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 17, 2004)

japenese, chinese, all the same to me.


----------



## kuso (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> japenese, chinese, all the same to me.




I gather you are an uneducated moron then.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

^^ Dont gather too much of it Kuso, unless you plan to take it out to the dumpster


----------



## kuso (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> ^^ Dont gather too much of it Kuso, unless you plan to take it out to the dumpster




I`d quite happily take someone that bumps a six week old thread with stupid, possibly racist comments that have nothing to do with the topic to the dumpster.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

It could be quite heavy, if you need a hand just give a call.

Either way, his comment was moronic in the least and possibly racist... and I have to admit that I'm ashamed as an American to have to claim people that are that ignorant


----------



## kuso (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> It could be quite heavy, if you need a hand just give a call.
> 
> Either way, his comment was moronic in the least and possibly racist... and I have to admit that I'm ashamed as an American to have to claim people that are that ignorant



Don`t worry, the US isn`t the only place.....and look where he`s from. He can`t help his stupidity. The infamous beach that has produced other famous morons like Tito Ortiz, Tank Abbott, and Kimo to name but a few......


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`d quite happily take someone that bumps a six week old thread with stupid, possibly racist comments that have nothing to do with the topic to the dumpster.



I think when someone makes a comment like that about Asians they just mean that they cannot differentiate "Asians", because they all have the same facial features: straight black hair, round faces, slanted eyes, etc. they are not purposefully being racist.

just a hunch, and the reason he posted that in this thread is because you said this kuso: 

"Natto is Japanese, not Chinese. And the average Japanese would consume way more than 2 teaspoons a day....way way more."


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> just a hunch, and the reason he posted that in this thread is because you said this kuso:
> 
> "Natto is Japanese, not Chinese. And the average Japanese would consume way more than 2 teaspoons a day....way way more."



that is why, prince. i don't see how people can tell the difference. you just took it the wrong way.


----------



## kuso (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> they are not purposefully being racist.




While I do agree with you, I don`t think it`s an excuse.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 18, 2004)

Myth: Asians consume large amounts of soy foods. 

Eh well this Asian is half Japanese-Half Korean and I personally dislike tofu and soy is  . I'm fourth generation on both sides, but no one in my family is especially partial to soy.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

You're fourth generation... anybody over here in the US doesnt count... and thats kind like me saying "Oh, I dont like rotten shark, and I'm Norwegian".  You know, like 200 years removed, but still 

I was born in Korea, and I like tofu


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 18, 2004)

Well one of my grandmothers was born in Korea....She's doesn't seem to have a preference for soy or tofu.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh, I was born in Korea, but my family moved 8 months later 

My family isnt actually korean 

That said, I do like kimchi


----------



## kuso (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> 
> That said, I do like kimchi



It doesn`t get much better than kimchi nabe ( in Japan they say kimuchi ).


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

it's the same info over and over.. I shouldn't mentioned that I'm going to have soy during lent!!!!!!!!!
This is all my fault!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

This posting was previous to yours Sara   No worries.

Go buy some kimchi, it'll make you feel better


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

What's kimchi?


----------



## Bullet (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> What's kimchi?


Fermented cabbage.  It can be quite hot (spicy hot).  Supposedly it is where sauerkraut comes from, but I am not sure.  I like both in different ways.


Anyone see this article:

http://mercola.com/2004/jan/21/soy.htm


----------



## kuso (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Bullet *_
> Anyone see this article:
> 
> http://mercola.com/2004/jan/21/soy.htm



Mercola has had a hard on for soy for ages.....thats no doubt in part why DP had too. 

As I said in the other thead discussing it today, it is far, far from black and white.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 19, 2004)

The dude is hte author of the "no grain diet"... so obviously he has something to gain by people throwing soy out the window.  Another miracle diet doctor.


----------



## Bullet (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for your input.  

So I should not throw out my soy protien powder?


----------

